# [emerge] 2 mirrors de sincronizacion ¿?

## opotonil

Hola.

Pues nada que no se como agregar 2 mirrors de sincronizacion al make.conf, de forma que si falla el primero use el segundo. Me explico, ahora que tengo un servidorcillo en casa este se actualiza contra uno de los mirrors oficiales de Gentoo y el portatil a su vez se sincroniza por la LAN contra el servidor, el problema es que si me llevo el portatil a otro sitio no puedo sincronizar sin modificar el make.conf.

He intentado con:

```

SYNC="rsync://server.lan/gentoo-portage/ rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

```

pero...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop ~ # emerge --sync
> 
> >>> Starting rsync with rsync://192.168.0.2/gentoo-portage/ rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/...
> ...

 

y lo mismo ocurre si lo separo con comas, etc. ¿no es viable lo que pretendo?

Muchas gracias y salu2.

----------

## Stolz

La documentación no menciona la posibilidad de tener varios servidores SYNC. Yo lo que hago es tener dos lineas en make.conf y según donde esté comento una o la otra. Si te resulta incómodo modificar constantemente make.conf puedes hacerte un pequeño script que te cambie el valor. También puedes abrir un bug para que implementen la mejora.

----------

## Coghan

Una forma no muy elegante sería montar por nfs la carpeta /usr/portage de tu servidor desde el /etc/fstab, cuando estás en la misma red que tu servidor local montará sin problemas, si estás con tu portátil en otra red no podrá encontrar el recurso compartido y no se montará, pero tu gentoo seguirá viendo tu /usr/portage local y podrás sincronizar desde el mirror que tengas configurado en /etc/make.conf.

----------

## opotonil

Ahora mismo lo tengo como comenta @Stolz dos lineas y segun donde este comento una u otra, que no es que me moleste pero pense que habria alguna manera de indicar varios mirrors.

Muchas gracias y salu2.

----------

